# Cant Update BIOS...



## SK-1 (Nov 4, 2009)

My GA-P55-UD6 refuses to accept a new bios. I've tried the @BIOS and Q-Flash routines, but I fail.  In Everest CPUID, the model number field just says "Trial-Version." Is this some sort of early testing board?
I tried to update the BIOS using the@BIOS utility, but the error message I get is "WARNING: No match BIOS file be found. Please download file by web site."
I did as instructed and now I get "BIOS Part number(AWARD) is not correct!"

In Q- Flash, I get the error "Wrong Bios" or something like that.

Am I screwed?


----------



## human_error (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like the trial version message in everest is because you are using the everest trial software, so it won't give you all the information.

As for the BIOS problem have you reset your CMOS and then tried to update?


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 4, 2009)

some bioses have "bios cachable" enabled/disable option in the bios, which might prevent u from updating it in disabled mode  true/false?


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 4, 2009)

human_error said:


> As for the BIOS problem have you reset your CMOS and then tried to update?



Yes, and still no go..




BraveSoul said:


> some bioses have "bios cachable" enabled/disable option in the bios, which might prevent u from updating it in disabled mode  true/false?



Good idea, but no option to be found.
I'm still stuck.


----------



## Randyman (Nov 4, 2009)

Weird. I looked it up and it uses the AWARD BIOS and says to use Q-Flash. Mind you I would emagine you can flash it with another method.
Can you contact GiGabite


----------



## allen337 (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Any help?


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 5, 2009)

I think I've figured this out. I feel stupid now. Flipping REV 0.1.


----------



## stasio (Nov 5, 2009)

Can do with bootable USB,FLASHSPI and BIOS F5e.
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/bios-flashing-how-qflash-guide-27576/


----------



## allen337 (Nov 5, 2009)

says bios version d7 nothing matches on that board from gigabyte site


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 5, 2009)

allen337 said:


> says bios version d7 nothing matches on that board from gigabyte site



Just got the "official" from Gigabyte...

*Dear customer,
Could be the board you have was sample board for reviewer testing, not mass production model. Any chance you can contact vendor for board replacement ? because seems bios not alow to update.*


----------



## allen337 (Nov 5, 2009)

figures nothing matched, should have been a d6-d7-d8 I dont ever trust even the manufacturer unless it matches what bios I already have. That kinda sux


----------



## Asylum (Nov 5, 2009)

Download the newest iso version from gigabyte and burn it to cd and set cdrom to first boot.
See if it will update that way.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 5, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> Just got the "official" from Gigabyte...
> 
> *Dear customer,
> Could be the board you have was sample board for reviewer testing, not mass production model. Any chance you can contact vendor for board replacement ? because seems bios not alow to update.*



how did u end with a 0.1 version of the board


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 6, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> how did u end with a 0.1 version of the board



E-bay.  But, I'll admit, I've had more good deals than bad.


----------

